# Snakes



## JR Parks (Jan 28, 2015)

Rattlesnakes and copperhead in Atrax rollerball

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 28, 2015)

ooooh show more of the copperhead - pretty please

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 28, 2015)

Sweet looking pens Jim !


----------



## justallan (Jan 29, 2015)

Very nice, Jim. I really like the rattlesnake.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 29, 2015)

Great job Jim, the copperhead gets my attention, they're all around where I live, but both are top shelf.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Cool pens.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2015)

Very sharp! Did you make the blanks?


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 29, 2015)

Those blanks are sick. I'd buy a copperhead blank like that if I could find some. Did you make it or buy?


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jan 29, 2015)

Very nice work Jim! I like both of them.

JayT


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 29, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> ooooh show more of the copperhead - pretty please


Barry -I'll get another couple for you this pm

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 29, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Those blanks are sick. I'd buy a copperhead blank like that if I could find some. Did you make it or buy?


Josh,
The copperhead came from Classic Nib folks. Expensive but impressive when you need that right touch.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 29, 2015)

They look great from here.
Nicely turned and finished.
I like the Western Diamondback with smaller skin so they show the diamond pattern rather than the large skins that just show scales.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

They all pretty but that copperhead man oh man I got to get me some of those blanks where did you get them?

Beautiful job JR!


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 29, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> They look great from here.
> Nicely turned and finished.
> I like the Western Diamondback with smaller skin so they show the diamond pattern rather than the large skins that just show scales.
> 
> Les


Thanks Les. Yes I like the smaller ones as well - I think this one has the biggest scales that I have turned but some very nice color

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> They all pretty but that copperhead man oh man I got to get me some of those blanks where did you get them?
> 
> Beautiful job JR!


Thanks Kevin. I got the copperhead from Classic Nib. But I have a few that I will get cast myself as they are scarce - at least in pen blanks. You have a bunch in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

JR Parks said:


> You have a bunch in your neck of the woods?



We do actually. I didn't know they were hard to come by. I'll keep an ear open for neighbors killing them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice pend Jim! Fantastic


----------

